# Jesse Ventura as Governor--Success or Failure?



## Cruentus (Sep 17, 2003)

Did he really do a good job?

If you believe that he did, then explain your reasoning. Use specifics, and explain "what" he has done. In other words, I want to know about his actions, rather then a bunch of media-like rhetoric.

I don't know if he did a good job or not. I don't live in Minnasota, and I never paid attention to him when he was in office. He may have done a great job for that state. He may have done just O.K., or he could have done bad. People SAY his reign was a success, but the never give any imperical evidence to support this. So to me, most of the times when people say this, they are just regirgitating what they heard somewhere. Just cause someone in office is well liked by the public, or because you heard that they did well, that doesn't mean that they did a good job. 

So I am looking for some real evidence, because I have no real formulated opinion on him. I would like to learn more.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 17, 2003)

Thread split from "Schwarzenegger and the Governorship."

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice split...I thought of this after I posted.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 18, 2003)

All I can say on the subject is I wish more "leaders" in this country were as freely spoken as him.  Less double talk and more... "Yeah thats the way it is"

But, again, like you, I dont live in minnesota so...


----------



## Ender (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Did he really do a good job?
> 
> If you believe that he did, then explain your reasoning. Use specifics, and explain "what" he has done. In other words, I want to know about his actions, rather then a bunch of media-like rhetoric.
> ...



I tend to agree....to me he just seems like an opinionated talking head. I have yet to hear what he actually did.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2003)

Does anyone seeing him running for the Senate or even the Presidency some day?


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Does anyone seeing him running for the Senate or even the Presidency some day? *



Again, I don't know a whole lot about him, but based on what I have seen, I'd have to say no. I believe he left office (2nd term?) early, but I don't know what the reason for it was. This is just what I have heard. But if he left his term early, then I'd have to guess that he won't be running for anything again.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 6, 2003)

I don't think he stepped down early. He didn't run again though.


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I don't think he stepped down early. He didn't run again though. *



Yea, then, I don't know. I am still waiting to hear from someone who know a little more about him to chime in here and tell me what was so great about him, or what wasn't.

The problem is I often "hear" stuff, as we all do, but I have no facts to substantiate any of it.


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 7, 2003)

An old MT member, IFAJKD, was a Minnesota resident.  He doesn't post anymore, but he'd probably be a good person to ask regarding Ventura's term as governor.

Cthulhu


----------



## khadaji (Oct 7, 2003)

I live in Minnesota.  

As for what I think. 

Having him serve one term was not realy all that different from any other candidate.  In my judgement, I think all sides spent to much time attacking him for even the most meaningless reasons.  The media gave him much hounding.  On top of that he made himself a good target, mostly becasue he fought back more then we have seen govenors in the past.  Which makes even more hipe.  In the end the situation, was all more hipe then it realy needed or realy was.  

Just like most other govenors.  He did good things, he did bad things.   But also Remember, some things also are good for some and bad for others.  

My personal dislike, As one who voted for him:

-He promised work towards 17 to 1 student teacher ratio in schools   AND
-Help improving Higher education areas and facilities (but not to the extent of publlic schools for K-12 but a effort was a nice thing. 

In these to areas he vastly reversed action.   I saw continueouse Tuition hikes, do to dropping off funding.  

Also the efforts in public K-12 schools was abbandoned.  When I was in the classroom, I had more then 30 students in every class.  Not evn enough desks or chairs for the kids.  (The current administration also has made no efforts to help either.)  In the end I descided to leave the education profession do to lack of critical and neccessary support.  (this though is a differnt issue)

There were some other factors but those two serve as examples.  I as a result felt it prudent to Retract my vote for the next election.  (he did not run though)

Over all he was just as good, as any other average govenor.  

keep in mind thogh, that the position of govenor share power with a House, and Senete in the state of Minnesota.  And durring the administration of Ventura, the three branches made many agreements to divide funding, and select how it was spent individualy.  Many inititaves where done independently.   Not a usual environment. 

I am giving you the short version of this.  hope its educational...


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by khadaji _
> *
> I am giving you the short version of this.  hope its educational... *



It was. Thanks. I hope others will post as well!


----------

